# A1 stop over



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

Can any one help with a convenient stopover place on the A1 (or very close) near to Scotch Corner. We are travelling up Thursday night from Peterborough and want a place to park up for the night before going across the A66 to the Lake District.
Thanks in anticipation.
Mashy


----------



## Squeezy (Mar 8, 2009)

Hargill House Caravan Club site is less than 5 minutes away from the roundabout at Scotch Corner, about 200 yards off the A66. Nice site with the usual CC facilities.


----------



## Squeezy (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry - really must pay more attention! Just spotted which forum your post was in!


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

*A1 Stopover*

Thanks for that squeezy but I would not be able to make it before 8pm anyway.
Regards
Mashy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I am sure there is a large laybye just after scotch corner on a66 , stayed a couple of years ago. Usually fills up with hgv`s
Dave P


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

If you're not averse to it, the car park at Scotch Corner services will take your van, as it's not busy during the night, and there are no height restrictions.

Dougie.


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Go into Catterick village, plenty bits to park for an overnighter.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

how about the tannhill inn or is that too far off the A66?here

David


----------



## arturusuk (May 27, 2005)

*A1 Stopover*

The lay-by mentioned in an earlier post is the Ledbury Lay-by on the A66.
BrianM


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

There are restrictions on this lay by and sometimes they are enforced. Why take the chance? It's noisy and you might get side swiped in the middle of the night as it can be very tight at times. Far better in Catterick or Richmond.


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,

Why not use a CL or CS. There are over 3500 of these spread all over the country. Not much different to the French Aires, perhaps a quid or two more but significantly cheaper than a pucker camp site.

CS or CL, the new Aires. Download them onto your satnav.

All the best Wilt


----------

